# بعد قليل.. كلمة النهاية بقضية القرن



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*بعد قليل.. كلمة النهاية بقضية القرن *
*كتب - محمود فايد ومحمد مصطفى *
*السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 10:15              *​ *تبدأ بعد قليل جلسة النطق بالحكم على الرئيس الأسبق حسنى مبارك، ونجليه،  ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلى، و6 من مساعديه، وذلك فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين  بأحداث ثورة يناير، لتكون كلمة النهاية، وإنهاء لجدل استمر أكثر من3 سنوات.
        جاء ذلك بعد وصول هيئة المكمة، والمتهمين على رأسهم المخلوع حسنى مبارك،  فيما تشهد قاعة المحاكمة الإجراءات النهائية لدخول المتهمين وهيئة المحكمة،  للنطق باالحكم، المنتظر أن لا يستغرق كثيرا، ويعقبها تسليم دفاع المتهمين،  حيثياته.
*​  
​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب - محمود فايد ومحمد مصطفى**
السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 10:35 
* *دخل منذ قليل الرئيس الأٍسبق حسنى مبارك، ونجلاه، ووزير داخليته، و6 من  مساعديه، قفص الاتهام، بجلسة النطق بالحكم عليهم بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين  السلميين خلال أحداث ثورة 25 يناير
والرشوة واستغلال النفوذ وإهدار المال العام من جراء تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل في القضية المعروفة إعلامياً بـ " محاكمة القرن ".
فى السياق ذاته، حضر للمرة الثانية الكابتن مصطفى يونس، الجلسة، وظهر  مبارك مرتديا نضارته السوداء وظل وجلس نجلاه من حوله في حالة من الترقب  استعدادًا لسماع الحكم عليهم، فيما بدأت فعاليات الجلسة للنطق بالحكم.*
 
​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

​*   كتب - سيدالعبيدى واسراء جمال:    
** السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 10:39         *

*توافد المئات من المواطنين على مقاهى ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة منذ صباح  اليوم قبيل بدء محاكمة الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك فى القضية المعروفة  إعلاميًا "بمحاكمة القرن" .*
*     وخيمت حالة من الترقب الشديد بين المواطنين الجالسين فى المقاهى، انتظارًا  للنطق بالحكم فى قضية القرن، ومعرفة مصير مبارك بعد 4 أعوام من نفس  الميدان الذى شهد على رحيله بعد انتظار طال 18يومًا إبان ثورة 25 يناير  2011.*​ ​ 
​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*قاضى محكمة القرن " أري مرقدي تحتي "
*​*كتبت – تغريد سيد :                  *​ *           السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 10:41 *​ 
*بدأ المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدي رئيس محكمة جنايات القاهرة جلسة محاكمة  القرن اليوم السبت قائلا: "اعيد التذكير عبرت الـ 63 وأري مرقدي تحتي وسوف  أتساءل ماذا صنعت في الدنيا بصفة عامة وماذا قضيت في القضاء بصفة خاصة".*​ *     وأضاف الرشيدي أنه قضي أكثر من 40 عامًا في القضاء وأنه على مشارف القبر  الآن,  مستشهدا بحديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام: "من لا يشكر الله لا  يشكر الناس".
    وتوجه رئيس محكمة جنايات القاهرة بالشكر إلى زميليه المستشار إسماعيل عوض  والمستشار وجدي عبدالمنعم على تحملهم وصبرهم ومعاونتهم له خلال مراحل نظر  القضية.
    كما توجه بالشكر أيضا للنيابة العامة مؤكدا انهم عملوا في ظروف في غاية  الصعوبة ، كما قدم وثيقة السلام لأول مرة للمحامي العام ولأعضاء النيابة  العامة .*​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*القاضى لا اخشى الا الله*
​ *   كتب - محمود فايد ومحمد مصطفى: 
**    السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 10:40         *​ 
*قال المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدى، رئيس محكمة جنايات القاهرة، التى تصدر  الحكم فى "قضية القرن"، المتهم فيها الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك، ونجلاه،  ووزير داخليته، و6 من كبار مساعديه، أنه على مشارف قبره وقضى 40 عاماً فى  القضاء، ولا يخاف إلا الله.*
*     جاء ذلك فى جلسة النطق بالحكم بقضية القرن، مؤكدا على أنه لا يخشى إلا  الله، وأنه على مشارف القبر، وذلك فى الوقت الذى وجه الشكر لزملائه فى هيئة  المحكمة، وأيضاً أعضاء النيابة العامة.*

​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*يجوز الطعن أمام محكمة النقض على الحكم*​ *     كتبت ـ منة الله جمال:   
** السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 10:29         *​ 
*أكد بهاء الدين أبوشقة المحامي أنه يجوز الطعن أمام محكمة النقض على الحكم  الذي سيصدر بحق الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسني مبارك وباقي المتهمين في القية  المعروفة إعلاميًا بقضية القرن.*
*     واضاف في تصريحات خاصة لبوابة الوفد أنه يحق للمحكوم عليهم أو النيابة  العامة أو كليهما الطعن على الحكم، مشيرًا إلى أن الحكم الذي ستصدره  المحكمة غير بات، لأن الحكم البات هو الذي تنتهي به الخصومة الجنائية، بحيث  يكون استنفد كل طرف الطعن عليه.*​ ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*نَطَق الحكم و لا لسة ؟؟​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*ونقول براااااااااءة للزعيم الطيار
فرحه كبيره الحق اخيرا رجع لاصحابه
والفين مبروك للفلول الشرفاء ومصر اليوم ف عيد ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*مبارك برااااااااااااااااااااااااااءءءءة
فينك يا أستاذ صوت صارخ علشان أفكرك
باللى قلتهولك يوم ما تقابلنا
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

براءة من أنهو تهمة بأة 

أصل الواحد مش فى الدنيا
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> براءة من أنهو تهمة بأة
> 
> أصل الواحد مش فى الدنيا
> ​


*قتل المتظاهرين هو وحبيب العادلى ومساعدوه
وأنقضاء الدعوى الجنائية لقضية الفيلات 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قتل المتظاهرين هو وحبيب العادلى ومساعدوه
> وأنقضاء الدعوى الجنائية لقضية الفيلات
> *​



*هى كانت القضية عن كدة ؟؟؟

ما طبعا براءة​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هى كانت القضية عن كدة ؟؟؟
> 
> ما طبعا براءة​*


*قضية اية اللى كانت عن كدة ؟؟؟
انتى عايشة فى كوكب الأسكندرية الشقيق ؟؟
:closedeye
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*حيثيات الحكم 280 ورقة *
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قضية اية اللى كانت عن كدة ؟؟؟
> انتى عايشة فى كوكب الأسكندرية الشقيق ؟؟
> :closedeye
> *​


*
بصراحة تفاجأت إن النهاردة النطق بالحكم فى قضية القرن 

قولت إيه الل قرنها يعنى ؟؟؟

و بعدين عرفت البراءة

قولت أسأل فى أنهو تهمة :w00t:
_______________

كنت بأحسب قضية فساد مثلا 

أتاريها قتل :w00t:
​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*مبارك طبعا لازم يطلع براءة ..
لأنه راجل عنده ضمير ورفع المستوى المعيشى فى البلد للناس ...
ورفع منظومة الصحة ومنع المبيدات المسرطنة ...
وقضى على الفساد وأبعد المنتفعين من رجال الأعمال اللصوص ..
وأعلى من شأن العلم والتعليم والبحث العلمى ..
وزود الرقعة الزراعية وعمل أكتفاء ذاتى من الطعام والدواء ..
ولم يكن يستغل الداخلية فى نشر الفتن الطائفية ..
ولم يكن متفق مع المتطرفين من الأسلاميين بتقسيم التورتة عشان يورثها لجمال ..
ولم يدمر المصانع الحربية ويخليها تعمل معالق وحلل ..
ووووووووووو .....
ده أنا راجل ظالم ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أمسك أخوانى مستتر
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> يعنى عميد الجيش اللى اتقتل امبارح وهو السواق بتاعه
> ...



أيوه طبعا الجيش بيقتلهم عشان يبين الأخوان أنهم أرهابيين ..  :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*عذرا من يشارك ويعلق 
يعلق على الخبر
دون اى استنتاجات او تخيلات من خياله
اتمنى ان الرساله تكون وصلت للجميع بلا استثناء
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

red333 قال:


> *اخوانى و باقول على مظاهرات امبارح انها فيلم من الدوله*
> *حتى انت يا عبود قريتنى غلط*
> *يا راجل ده انا فى موضوع المغفلين طلعتهم راقصيين النظام*
> 
> ...


*أخوانى دى تهريييج 
و 25 يناير دى أنتهت بمؤمراة لما الشعب أفتكر انه ممكن فعلا تتنفذ ديمقراطية 
مش فيلم من الدولة ولا حاجة 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *عذرا من يشارك ويعلق
> يعلق على الخبر
> دون اى استنتاجات او تخيلات من خياله
> اتمنى ان الرساله تكون وصلت للجميع بلا استثناء
> *​


*أوكيييييييييية يا مشرفنا الجميل
عم ريد ....كفى بالله عليييك يا رجل 

*​


----------



## red333 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أوكيييييييييية يا مشرفنا الجميل*
> *عم ريد ....كفى بالله عليييك يا رجل *​


 
*حسنا  والى الملتقى يا ابن عبده*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انا لست ضد الحكم بالبراءة على مبارك على فكرة
> انا شايف ان دة حقة تماما
> بس انا شايف ان الحكم كان يجب ان يكون على نتيجة  نظام لمدة 30 عاما وليس مجرد 18 يوم
> اختزلنا حكم 30 عاما بايجابياتة وسلبياتة فى 18 يوم هما عمر ثورة 25 يناير فى التحرير


*
الله ينور عليك .. 
فعلا كان لازم يتحاسب على 30 سنة ..​*


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

مكنتش هبقا مبسوطة لو اتحبس لانه مش هنستفاد حاجة بل بالعكس هتكون نظرة العالم لينا وكأننا جاحدين ومعندناش رحمة برجل مُسن


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]فى البداية وضعنا مبارك أمام محكمة الجنايات ....وهلل الشعب ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يوجد عاقل واااااحد  يعمل الميكس دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى قضية واحدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قتل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]+ غاز + قصور وفيللات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضم القضايا بيكون أما لوحدة الموضوع ..أو ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أرتكاب جريمة واحد حتى ولو تعدد المجنى عليهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيييييب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية علاقة ولاد مبارك بالقضية الأولى ( القتل ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية اللى دخل حسين سالم جوة الموضوع ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طييب سؤال أهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألم يلتفت الأخوان وقت ما مسكوا الحكم الى هذا الميكس الأهبل ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*حسره اهالى الشهداء بعد حكم البراءة*
​      كتب - محمود فايد ومحمد مصطفى:                   
     السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 
​ * أصيب أهالي شهداء ثورة يناير، بالصدمة والاستياء والحسرة، عقب صدور حكم  محكمة جنايات القاهرة، ببراءة جميع المتهمين فى قضايا قتل المتظاهرين، إبان  ثورة 25 يناير، وأيضاً الفساد المالي والرشوة.*
*  عبّر أهالي الشهداء بكلمات: "حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل"، و"حسبي الله ونعم  الوكيل"، فيما تدخلت قوات الأمن للفصل بينهم وبين أنصار مبارك لعدم وقوع أي  اشتباكات.*​  
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طييب سؤال أهم[/FONT]*​[/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]ألم يلتفت الأخوان وقت ما مسكوا الحكم الى هذا الميكس الأهبل ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/COLOR]


[/SIZE]

*الله أعلم​*


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*تكثيف امنى بشارع احمد عرابى بعد البراءة
*​ *  كتبت - نسمة أمين:             
**   السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 12:18         *​ 
*كثفت قوات الشرطة من تواجدها بمداخل ومخارج شارع أحمد عرابي بالمهندسين  عقب صدور حكم البراءة على الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسنى مبارك ونجليه.*
*     وانتشرت مدرعات قوات الشرطة بالمنطقة، تحسباً لحدوث أى أعمال عنف أو شغب .
    كما قامت قوات الشرطة بإغلاق الشوارع المجاورة لكوبري أحمد عرابي بوضع المتاريس الحديدية والأسلاك الشائكة.*

​


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يستر بقا لانه كده الناس مصدومة وممكن اوى اى حد ينتهز الفرصة دى ويحاول يعمل شغب ويقوم الدنيا


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*بدء تجمع اهالى الشهداء بميدان التحرير
*​      كتب - سيد العبيدي وإسراء جمال:   
السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:04         ​ 
*تجمع منذ قليل العشرات من أهالي شهداء ثورة 25 يناير بميدان التحرير  ومنطقة وسط البلد، اعتراضاً على حكم محكمة الجنايات ببراءة مبارك ووزير  الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي في قضيه قتل المتظاهرين .*
*     ومن جانبه، حاولت عدد من القيادات الأمنية بالتحرير بمنع المواطنين من  التجمع بالميدان، وتهدئة أهالي الشهداء تحسباً لقيامهم بأى أعمال عنف.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الله أعلم​*


*لا... ربنا مالوش دعوة ...الأصل كان ضم كل البلاوى دى أمام محكمة ثورة
بصفة أستثنائية 
لكن تحولت الى محكمة الجنايات ( زى ما هى كدة بعبلها ) من أجل الرأى العام العالمى
علشان مايقولوش أنها ثورة أسلامية ...مسكوا العصاية من النص
وهما فاكرين أنه هياخد أعدام هو والشلة
ولآنهم أجهل من الدواب ...مافيهمش واحد عنده مخ توقع انها براءة 


*​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*وصل منذ قليل المحامي الشهير " فريد الديب " رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس السابق  " محمد حسني مبارك " لمستشفى المعادي العسكري مكان إقامة الرئيس .* *     وحظى " الديب " فور وصوله باستقبال أنصار الرئيس السابق و المعروفين  إعلامياً بـ " أبناء مبارك " و حاولوا إنزاله من السيارة التي تقله لداخل  المستشفى هاتفين له " انزل يا فريد انزل يا فريد " ولكنه رفض ذلك.*


​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*النائب العام يأمر بدراسه حيثيات " القرن "
*​ *    وكالات:            
**السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014          *​ 
*أصدر المستشار هشام بركات النائب العام قرارا بتكليف المكتب الفني للنائب  العام، بإعداد دراسة قانونية متكاملة لحيثيات "أسباب" الأحكام التي أصدرتها  محكمة جنايات القاهرة اليوم، بحق الرئيس الأسبق حسني مبارك ونجليه علاء  جمال، ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلي ومساعديه الستة ورجل الأعمال الهارب حسين  سالم - وذلك تمهيدا للطعن على تلك الأحكام أمام محكمة النقض.*
*     وكانت محكمة جنايات القاهرة برئاسة المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدي، قد أصدرت  أحكاما ببراءة الرئيس الأسبق حسني مبارك ونجليه علاء وجمال مبارك، ورجل  الأعمال (الهارب) حسين سالم، ووزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي ومساعديه  الستة اللواء أحمد رمزي رئيس قوات الأمن المركزي الأسبق، واللواء عدلي فايد  رئيس مصلحة الأمن العام الأسبق، واللواء حسن عبد الرحمن رئيس جهاز مباحث  أمن الدولة الأسبق، واللواء إسماعيل الشاعر مدير أمن القاهرة الأسبق،  واللواء أسامة المراسي مدير أمن الجيزة الأسبق، واللواء عمر فرماوي مدير  أمن السادس من أكتوبر السابق.*
*وتضمن الحكم براءة مبارك في شأن الاتهام المتعلق بتصدير الغاز المصري  لإسرائيل بأسعار زهيدة، وانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية في شان الاتهام المتعلق  بتلقيه ونجليه علاء وجمال مبارك لرشاوى تتمثل في 5 فيللات من رجل الأعمال  حسين سالم نظير استغلال النفوذ الرئاسي لصالحه، وذلك بمضي المدة المسقطة  للدعوى الجنائية.*
*وقضت المحكمة بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى الجنائية بحق مبارك في شأن الاتهام  المتعلق بالاشتراك في وقائع قتل المتظاهرين السلميين إبان ثورة يناير،  لصدور أمر ضمني بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية بحقه، وذلك بصدور أمر  الإحالة (قرار الاتهام) الأول بإحالة وزير داخليته ومساعديه للمحاكمة قبلها  بستين يوما.*
*وحوكم مبارك وحبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية الأسبق ومساعدوه الستة في قضية  اتهامهم بالتحريض والاتفاق والمساعدة على قتل المتظاهرين السلميين إبان  ثورة 25 يناير، وإشاعة الفوضى في البلاد وإحداث فراغ أمني فيها.. كما حوكم  مبارك ونجلاه علاء وجمال ورجل الأعمال حسين سالم، بشأن جرائم تتعلق بالفساد  المالي واستغلال النفوذ الرئاسي في التربح والإضرار بالمال العام وتصدير  الغاز المصري إلى إسرائيل بأسعار زهيدة تقل عن سعر بيعها عالميا.*

​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*استنفار امنى بمحيط دار القضاء العالى
*​ *   كتبت - نسمة توكل وميادة الشامي:    **
السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:20         *​ 
 *يشهد محيط دار القضاء العالى استنفارًا** أمنيًا مكثفًا من قبل قوات الشرطة،  تحسباً لأى تظاهرات شباب الثورة أو أهالي شهداء يناير، ردا على حكم  البراءة الصادر اليوم لكل من الرئيس الأسبق حسنى مبارك ووزير داخليته حبيب  العادلى.*
*     يذكر أن محكمة جنايات القاهرة برئاسة المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدي قد قضت  ببراءة وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي ومساعديه الستة في قضية قتل  المتظاهرين وبراءة مبارك فى نفس القضية لعدم جواز نظر الدعوى الجنائية ضد  الرئيس الأسبق، وبانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية في قضية فيلات شرم الشيخ والمتهم  فيها مبارك ونجلاه علاء وجمال بتلقي هدايا من حسين سالم.*
​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*قال المحامي خالد عبدالباسط، دفاع اللواء حسن عبدالرحمن، رئيس جهاز أمن  الدولة السابق، بعد صدورحكم محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة, بالبراءة بالقضية  المعروفة إعلاميا بـ"محاكمة القرن"، بأن" الحكم عنوان للحقيقة".*
* 	وأكد عبدالباسط أن القاضي حكم طبقا لما جاء بأوراق القضية وأقوال الشهود,  وان جميع الأدلة كانت تشير إلى براءة المتهمين، التى سبق واتهم فيها الرئيس  الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك ووزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي و6 من مساعديه  السابقين "المخلى سبيلهم".*

​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*اجتماع ل 6 ابريل للرد على البراءة*
​    كتب- أحمد النوبى:  
  السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:08         ​ 
*أكدت مصادر مطلعة داخل حركة 6 أبريل، أن أعضاء الحركة أصيبوا بذهول من  الحكم ببراءة الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسنى مبارك ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلى و 6  من معاونيه بقضية قتل المتظاهرين.*
*     و أضاف المصدر، فى تصريح خاص لـ بوابة الوفد، أن أعضاء المكتب السياسى  يعقدون اجتماعات الآن لبحث أدوات الرد على الحكم، مؤكدا أن الحشد والتظاهر  لإعلان رفضهم للحكم فى أوئل الخيارات المقترحة التى تضمنت إعلان الإضراب  العام وتجهيزات لذكرى 25 يناير القادمة.
    يذكر أن محكمة جنايات القاهرة برئاسة المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدي قد قضت  ببراءة وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي ومساعديه الستة في قضية قتل  المتظاهرين وبراءة مبارك فى نفس القضية لعدم جواز نظر الدعوى الجنائية ضد  الرئيس الأسبق، وبانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية في قضية فيلات شرم الشيخ والمتهم  فيها مبارك ونجلاه علاء وجمال بتلقي هدايا من حسين سالم.*

​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*خبراء المفرقعات يمشطون محيط دار القضاء العالى
*​ *  كتبت - نسمة توكل وميادة الشامى:                  **    السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:27         *​ 
*يقوم الآن رجال الحماية المدنية وخبراء المفرقعات بتمشيط محيط دار القضاء العالى بواسطة الكلاب البوليسية للبحث عن أي عبوات ناسفة.*
*     كما كثف رجال المباحث وجودهم فى محيط دار القضاء وشارع 26 يوليو، تحسباً  لتجمع اهالي شهداء يناير وشباب الثورة اعتراضاً على أحكام البراءة.*
*     يذكر أن محكمة جنايات القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدي، قضت  ببراءة وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي ومساعديه الستة في قضية قتل  المتظاهرين، وبراءة مبارك فى القضية نفسها لعدم جواز نظر الدعوى الجنائية  ضد الرئيس الأسبق، وبانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية في قضية فيلات شرم الشيخ،  والمتهم فيها مبارك ونجلاه علاء وجمال بتلقي هدايا من حسين سالم.*​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*اغلاق ميدان التحرير بالمدرعات والاسلاك الشائكة
*​*     كتب - سيد العبيدي وإسراء جمال:                  **    السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:19 *​ *أغلقت قوات الجيش مداخل ميدان التحرير كافة، بعد تجمع أهالي الشهداء  احتجاجا على الحكم الصادر من محكمة جنايات القاهرة ببراءة مبارك والعادلي  في قضايا قتل المتظاهرين.*
*     وقد تم إغلاق الشوراع بالمدرعات والأسلاك الشائكة، فيما تقوم الشرطة بمنع  تجمع الأهالي بالميدان وإخلائه من المواطنين والصحفيين المتواجدين هناك.*

​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*سوزان مبارك تصل الى مستشفى المعادى العسكرى*​ 
*                                                                   كتب - محمد موسي وأحمد عبدالله:                  **           السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:26         *​ 
*وصلت منذ قليل قرينة الرئيس السابق "حسني مبارك" الى مستشفى المعادي العسكري مكان إقامة الرئيس الأسبق.*
*     حرص أنصار مبارك المتجمهرون أمام مستشفى المعادي العسكري للاحتفال  بالحكم الصادر في حقه بالقضية المعروفة إعلامياً بـ"محاكمة القرن" على تحية  "الهانم"، كما يحبون مناداتها أثناء دخولها للاطمئنان على زوجها وتهنئته.*​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*مؤيدوا مبارك " البراءة من الله "
*​ *  كتبت ـ سارة شريف:                 
** السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:06* 
*عمت فرحة عارمة بين مؤيدى الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك على الصفحات المؤيد  له عبر الفيس بوك" مثل "محبي السيد الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك"," احنا اسفين  يا ريس"..*
*     وغيرها من الصفحات المؤيدة لمبارك, بعد حكم البراءة له ووزير داخليته و6 من كبار معاونيه، في قضية القرن، اليوم السبت.
    واشتعلت تلك الصفحات بالتعليقات التى تعبر عن مدى فرحتهم براءة مبارك  ونزاهة القضاء المصرى وجاءت تعليقاتهم: "مبارك جسد المعنى الحرفي لعبارة،  جبل ما يهزه ريح صمد أمام كل الضيقات والظلم شامخاً قوياً، فعلاً كنت  ومازلت رمز الهيبة والقوة والشموخ مبرووووك مصر اليوم في عيد", وقال آخر:  "مبروك لمصر كله مبررروك ومليار مبرووووك مبررروك ياريس, كما علق أحد  المؤيدين" قائلًا: "الحمد لله "براءة من الله" رغم أنف قطر وأمريكا وتركيا  والإخوان الإرهابين ورغم أنف كل الحاقدين والحاسدين، ورغم أنف بريطانيا  التي ادعت بالكذب على الرئيس مبارك وأي شخص حقير شتم الرئيس مبارك" وقال  آخر: "ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا ألف مليون مبروك يا ريس".* 
​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*دفاع الكويت " براءة مبارك هدية للمصريين "*​ *                                                                   كتب- محمود فايد ومحمد مصطفى: **           السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 12:06         *​ 
*ق**ال رئيس هئية الدفاع الكويتى، فيصل العنتيمبى، أن الحكم الصادر من محكمة  جنايات القاهرة، ببراءة جميع المتهمين فى قضية القرن كان متوقعاً،*
*     جاء ذلك فى تصريحات له عقب صدور الحكم، مؤكدا ثقة الجميع فى القضاء المصري  الشامخ، وانه يعيد الحق لأهله ووصمة عار لمن تآمر على الرئيس والزج به فى  السجن .
    ووجه كلمة إلى كل من قطر وأمريكا وتركيا بقوله: "أنتم فشلتم ولن تهزموا  أسد مصر وقد باء فشلكم وتخطيطكم وأراد الله وزعيم الأمة العربية، وهى هدية  الى الشعب المصري".*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*مع كامل احترامى للجميع
وصف شعب مصر بالمغفلين امر غير مسموح بيه
التعليق بالسخريه على احكام القضاء امر غير مسموح بيه
اى حوار هيجرنا لحوارات ومشاكل امر غير مسموح بيه
وشكرا يا بيتر لمتابعة الاخبار وبذل مجهود اكتر من رائع ربنا يباركك ويعوضك
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*كواليس استقبال مبارك فى مستشفى المعادى 
*​ *                                                                   كتب - حازم العبيدي:**           السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:45         *​ 
*أكدت مصادر من داخل مستشفي المعادي العسكري أن الرئيس الأسبق حسني مبارك  وصل لمستشفي المعادي العسكري منذ قليل ورافقه نجلاه علاء وجمال بعد حكم  محكمة جنايات القاهرة ببرائتهم في قضية قتل المتظاهرين .*
*     وأضافت المصارد في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" أن عائلة مبارك بالكامل  كانت بانتظاره بالجناج المقيم به بالدور السادس بمستشفي المعادي العسكري،  وعلى رأسهم زوجته سوزان وزوجات ابنائه هيدي راسخ وخديجة الجمال وأحفاده،
    عمرو وفريدة بالإضافة إلى محمود الجمال وزوجته والد خديجة زوجة جمال مبارك .
    وأضافت المصادر أن حالة من الفرحة سادت داخل جناح مبارك بعد الحكم ببراءته  اليوم وتلقي أفراد عائلة مبارك التهنئة من الفريق الطبي والحراسة المسئولة  عن تأمينه، وشددت المصادر على أن العائلة حضرت منذ الصباح الباكر إلى  المستشفي انتظار للحكم، ماعدا سوزان التى كانت موجودة منذ ليلة أمس والتى  أصرت على التواجد معه طوال الليلة الماضية لتحضيره لجلسة اليوم .*
*     وكانت محكمة جنايات القاهرة برئاسة المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدي قد قضت  ببراءة وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي ومساعديه الستة في قضية قتل  المتظاهرين وبراءة مبارك فى نفس القضية، وبانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية في قضية  فيلات شرم الشيخ والمتهم فيها مبارك ونجلاه علاء وجمال بتلقي هدايا من حسين  سالم.*

​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

​*قالت صفحة 6أبريل، إن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على الناشط محمود حسين، في  شارع فيصل بالجيزة لنزوله الشارع بالملابس الداخلية اعترضًا على الحكم  ببراءة ‫الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسنى مبارك ‬.* *     وقالت 6 ابريل فى صفحتها على "فيس بوك" اليوم السبت – إن محمود حسن كتب أعلى جسده عبارة "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".
    والجدير بالذكر أن محكمة جنايات القاهرة حكمت على مبارك ونجليه علاء وجمال  ورجل الأعمال حسين سالم، وحبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية الأسبق و 6 من  كبارمساعديه بالبراءة فى قضايا قتل المتظاهرين، والرشوة واستغلال النفوذ  وإهدار المال العام من جراء تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل في القضية المعروفة  إعلامياً بـ "محاكمة القرن". *
​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*غلق ميدان التحرير امام حركة المرور*​ 
*        وكالات**           السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:45         *​ 
*أغلقت قوات الأمن ميدان التحرير أمام حركة مرور السيارات والمشاة.*
*     نشرت قوات الأمن الآليات العسكرية وحواجز الأسلاك الشائكة على المداخل كافة المؤدية إلى الميدان.
    كما رصد مندوب الوكالة اضطرابا فى حركة مرور السيارات بمنطقة وسط القاهرة جراء غلق الميدان أمام حركة المرور.*

​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*السادات :  لا تعقيب على احكام القضاء*​*                                                                   الإسكندرية - شيرين طاهر                  **:**           السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:48         *​ 
*قال الدكتور عفت السادات ، رئيس حزب السادات الديمقراطي ، إن براءة الرئيس السابق ، حسني مبارك ونجليه علاء وجمال، ووزير داخليته، حبيب العادلى،  ومساعديه الستة، في قضايا قتل المتظاهرين، والفساد ، حكم قضائي له حيثيات  بنيت وفقا للدستور والقانون ، مؤكدا أنه لا تعقيب أو انتقاد لأحكام القضاء.*
*     وحذر السادات من أن يتم استغلال الحكم سياسيا، ومحاولة تقليب الشعب المصري  على النظام الحالي، رغبة فى إحداث قلائل وفوضي فى البلاد مرة أخرى.*​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*استمرار حاله الاستنفار الامنى بعد براءة مبارك*
*كتب - محمد صلاح:* 
* السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 *

*أصدر اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، تعليمات مشددة إلى القطاعات  ومديريات الأمن كافة بمحافظات الجمهورية كافة باستمرار حالة الاستنفار  القصوى لدى الأجهزة الأمنية لمنع أي محاولات من جهات معادية أو إرهابية  لإشعال الفوضى بعد حكم جنايات القاهرة ببراءة مبارك ومساعديه في قضية  القرن.*
*     من جانبه أكد اللواء عبدالفتاح عثمان، مساعد وزير الداخلية، ان التعزيزات  الأمنية كافة تقوم بتأمين المنشآت الشرطية، والعامة، وكذلك التشديد على  دوريات الشرطة والانتشار السريع، بالوجود المستمر بالشارع والتدخل السريع  لمنع اي محاولة لإحداث الفوضى بالشارع وضبط المشتبه فيهم، كما أكد مساعد  الوزير ان أكثر من ٧٠ ألف ضابط ومجند بالاشتراك مع القوات المسلحة الباسلة،  قاموا بتأمين المنشآت العامة والشرطية، وأن رجال الشرطة كافة لديهم القوة  والعزم لمنع اي محاولة لزعزعة الاستقرار داخل البلاد، وتحقيق الضربات  الاستباقية ضد الجماعات الارهابية التي تريد ان تنال من الشعب المصري  والوطن، وأضاف عثمان ان الشعب المصري على يقظة تامة لمخططات قوى الشر، وهذا  ما حدث بالفعل بعد صدور الحكم، وان قوات الشرطة على استعداد لمواجهة  الاحتمالات كافة، وانها تناشد المواطنين عدم الانصياع الى مخططات البعض ممن  يريدون إحداث الفوضى، مشيرا الى ان قيادات الأمن بالمحافظات موجدون  بالشارع للتأمين، وان جميع الكمائن تم تعزيزها بقوات إضافية بعد صدور  الحكم، كما تم التشديد على الأجهزة الأمنية كافة بالوجود المستمر  بالميادين، وأمام المنشآت لتأمين البلاد ومواجهة اي تجاوزات او اعتداء بكل  قوة وحسم.*

​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*الحريات تطالب بمحاكمة قتله 25 يناير*​*  كتب - أشرف كمال:** 
السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:53         *​ 
*أصدر مركز الحريات والحصانات وحقوق الإنسان بالمنيا ، بيانا ، اليوم السبت  ، بعد الحكم ببراءة مبارك ونجليه ، والعادلى ومساعديه، حيث أكد المركز فى  بيانه ، احترامه الكامل لأحكام القضاء وعدم التعليق عليها ، ولكن من حق  الشعب المصرى ، أن يتسأل عن من قتل الثوار خلال أحداث ثورة  25 يناير ،  والذين أستشهدوا واصيبوا بالميادين العامه وليس أمام اقسام الشرطه .*
*     وطالب محمد الحمبولى رئيس المركز ،  من الحكومة ممثلة فى الأجهزة الأمنية  والنيابة العامة  ، بسرعه ضبط قتلة شهداء ومصابى ثوره 25 يناير،  لأنه  وطبقا لحكم المحكمة اليوم، ببراءة مبارك ونجليه، حبيب العادلى ومساعديه من  قتل المتظاهرين، إذا فمن حقنا كشعب مصر ، قتل وأصيب أبناؤه، ومن حق أهالى  الشهداء ، أن نعرف جميعا من قتل الثوار ، ونطالب بتقديمهم للعدالة، حتى  ينال الجانى جزاء ما اقترفت يداه من دماء الشهداء الأبرار  .*
*     كما طالب الحمبولى ، بسرعه رد المبالغ ، التى تم نهبها من قبل ، حسين سالم  وباقى شركاؤه ، فى شركه تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل وأووربا، والمسماة بشركة شرق  المتوسط، وهذا بالتنسيق بين وزارة الخارجية والإنتربول الدولى وممثلى  الحكومة*
​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*صحف اسرائيل : براءة مبارك ماساه حقيقية*​ *                                                                   كتبت - هبة مصطفى:                  **           السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 14:03         *​ 
*وصفت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" الإسرائيلية قرار المحكمة المصرية بتبرئة مبارك وأعوانه بأنها مأساة حقيقية.*
*      وسخرت الصحيفة من القرار قائلة إنه بعد أكثر من ثلاث سنوات على خلع  الرئيس المصري السابق حسنى مبارك  أطلق سراحه وأصبح حرا، حيث قام القاضي  بتبرئته من قضايا قتل 239 متظاهرًا فى ثورة 2011، ومن قضية تصدير الغاز إلى  إسرائيل، بالإضافة إلى قضايا فساد أخرى.*
*     أما إذاعة إسرائيل فقالت إن مبارك وأعوانه تم إدانتهم فى حكم الإخوان منذ عامين، واليوم يحصلون على البراءة.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*حيثيات الحكم ما فيهاش براءة لمبارك 
:closedeye
فيها حاجة تانية أقوى
ومش هقولها 
علشان بيتر حذف لى مشاركة
أعاااااااااااااااااااااااا
:smile02:smile02:smile02
*​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*ابو شقه البراءة " لعدم كفاية الادلة "*​*كتبت - هدير شعراوى :** 
  السبت , 29 نوفمير 2014 13:34  *​ 
*توقع المستشار بهاء الدين أبوشقة سكرتير عام حزب الوفد،  أن حكم البراءة الذي صدر اليوم جاء نتيجة عدم كفاية الوقائع والبراهين التى  تمتلكها المحكمة، مشيراً إلى انه لا يجوز التعليق أحكام القضاء لأنها  ناجمة عن اقتناع من قبل القاضي سواء الحكم الصادر بالبراءة أو بالإدانة.*​ *وأشار سكرتير عام حزب الوفد، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة  الوفد"، اليوم السبت، إلى أنه وفقاً للقانون فإن النيابة لها الحق بالطعن  على الحكم الصادر من المحكمة خلال 60 يومًا .*​​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حيثيات الحكم ما فيهاش براءة لمبارك
> :closedeye
> فيها حاجة تانية أقوى
> ومش هقولها
> ...


*المشاركه المحذوفه عبارة عن تهريج وسط خبر ينتظره عدو البلاد قبل اصحاب البلد 
*​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*البطاوى : مبارك والعادلى ونجلاه مستمرون بالسجن
*​*قال عصام البطاوي، محامي اللواء حبيب العادلي، وزير الداخلية الأسبق، إن  موكله سيعود إلى السجن لأنه محبوس على ذمة قضايا أخرى واتهامات له بالكسب  غير المشروع والتربح .*
* 	فى السياق ذاته أكد البطاوى أن كلا من علاء وجمال مبارك لن يخرجوا أيضا  لأنهم محبوسين على ذمة قضية التلاعب بالبورصة، وأيضا القصور الرئاسية .
	وبشأن الرئيس الأسبق مبارك، أكد البطاوى أنه يقضى مدة الحبس فى القصور  الرئاسية، وأن النيابة العامة بصدد احتساب مدة الحبس الاحتياطى له من أجل  تسوية مدة حبسه..*​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*بكرى : براءة مبارك ادانه للاخوان*​*أكد الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى، أن الحكم الصادر بالبراءة فى قضية قتل  المتظاهرين والمعروفة اعلاميا بـ"قضية القرن"، لكل من الرئيس المخلوع محمد  حسنى مبارك والشرطة، يحمل في المقابل إدانة لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي،  قائلاً: "الإخوان هم القتلة الحقيقيون".*
* 	أضاف بكري، فى تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "توتير"، اليوم  السبت، أن الحكم بالبراءة هو حكم قضائي يجب احترامه أياً كان الرأي، مشيراً  إلى أنه يجب ان ننتظر الأسباب ويجب عدم السماح باستغلال الحكم لمن يسعون  الى الفوضى.
	وتابع بكرى أن براءة مبارك والشرطة من تهمة قتل المتظاهرين لم تكن مفاجأة،  مطالبا بتحريك القضية ضد الإخوان وحماس، قائلاً: "هم القتلة الحقيقيون  لأبنائنا، لقد سعوا الى الحكم بأي ثمن، وكان الثمن هو قتل شبابنا الثائر  واقتحام السجون وحرق الأقسام".*

​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*المحافظين : واثقين من ضمير قضاء مصر*​*طالب محمد الأمين المتحدث الرسمي لحزب المحافظين، قضاة محكمة القرن بتحقيق  العدالة من خلال حكمهم اليوم على الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك دون النظر لأي  عوامل خارجية .*
* 	وشدد "الأمين" على أهمية احترام أحكام القضاء سواء كانت بالإدانة أو  التبرئة، مؤكدا أنه يثق بكون حكم اليوم على "مبارك" سيخرج من ضمير القاضي  مراعيا الله في حكمه .
	وأوضح المتحدث الرسمي لحزب المحافظين أن الشعب المصري سيلتف أمام شاشات  التلفزيون اليوم السبت لمشاهدة واحد من أبرز الأحكام في تاريخ القضاء  المصري إن لم يكن أبرزهم على الإطلاق.*

​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*حيثيات براءات " قضية القرن "*

هنا​


----------



## بحر الحب (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حيثيات الحكم ما فيهاش براءة لمبارك
> :closedeye
> فيها حاجة تانية أقوى
> ومش هقولها
> ...



*بعد اذن سيادتكم .. ان تتفضل بقولها .. فانا من متابعين لارائك 
شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*أستاذ قانون جنائي:
 ليس من عمل القضاء "الإتيان" بالقاتل الحقيقي للمتظاهرين
 وإنما مهمة النائب العام
**أحمد حامد
**قال الدكتور نبيل مدحت سالم، أستاذ القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق جامعةعين  شمس، إنه لا يجوز الطعن على أحكام البراءة في قضية "القرن"، إلا لدى جهات  الطعن الأعلى درجة. 
وأوضح مدحت فى تصريح خاص لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، أن الحكم الذى أصدرته  محكمة جنايات القاهرة اليوم السبت، بعد أن حققت الدعوة بنفسها طوال جلسات  امتدت حوالى عام بأثره وبعيدًا عن ما استنبطته المحكمة واستخلفته من أوراق  الدعوى وتحقيقًا لما كشفته الأوراق عما ثبت أن المتظاهرين الذين وقعوا  أعمال العنف فى الفترة محل الإتهام لم يثبت أنهم قتلوا أو جرحوا برصاص  الشرطة، لذلك جاء الحكم بالبراءة. 
وأضاف، أنه ليس من عمل القضاء الإتيان بالفاعل والقاتل الحقيقي  للمتظاهرين، مؤكدًا إلى أن هذا من مهمة النائب العام الذى يعد طرفًا في  الخصومة الجنائية ضد المتهمين فإذا ثبت براءة المتهمين  في القضية، فأنه  يجب على الشعب والنائب العام البحث وراء الفاعل الحقيقي لتقديمه للعدالة.*​


----------



## grges monir (29 نوفمبر 2014)

القانون زى ما بيخدم الحق بيخدم الباطل …. واحنا ناس الباطل بتاعنا لازم يكون قانونى
 فتحى نوفل - طيور الظلام


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*بعد براءة مبارك
 خالد علي
 ما نمر به ليس النهايات
 ويجب التعلم من دروس الماضي
**هبة عبدالستار
**قال خالد علي، المحامي والمرشح الرئاسي الأسبق عقب حكم البراءة على الرئيس  المخلوع حسني مبارك، ووزير داخليته حبيب العادلي، ومساعديه اليوم السبت، إن  ما نمر به ليس النهايات. *
*وأضاف خالد علي، فى تدوينة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": "ما  نمر به الآن ليس النهايات، فكل هذه الأحداث -رغم قسوتها- تمهد الأرض  لبدايات جديدة شريطة التعلم من دروس الماضى" *​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*الشاعر:
 "الإخوان" قتلوا رجال الشرطة 
 وأعدوا خطة ممنهجة بتمويل من تركيا وقطر لتدمير الدولة
**مدحت عاصم
**فى أول تعليق له عقب صدور الحكم ببرائته، اليوم في قضية "القرن"، اتهم  اللواء إسماعيل الشاعر، مدير أمن القاهرة الأسبق، جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بقتل رجال الشرطة أثناء ثورة25 يناير. 
وأضاف الشاعر، في مداخلة هاتفية على قناة "صدى البلد"، أن أعمالهم الإرهابية مستمرة حتى الآن مثل تفجير الكمائن والمنشآت الحيوية.  
واستكمل الشاعر حديثه، قائلاً: "حرق السجون تم وفق مخطط ممنهج استهدف تدمير مؤسسات الدولة وكسر إرادة الشرطة والقضاء".  
وكشف الشاعر أن عناصر التنظيم طاردوا رجال الشرطة في الشوارع بهدف زعزعة الأمن والاستقرار.  
وأضاف أن قوات الأمن أثناء 25 يناير التزمت بضبط النفس فى مواجهة  العناصر الإرهابية؛ حفاظًا على المواطنين ، وأن هناك عناصر أجنبية وبعض  وسائل إعلام كان لها دور فى إشعال الفتنة بين المواطنين والتحريض على قتل  رجال الشرطة وأن هناك تمويلات من تركيا وقطر لزعزعة أمن البلاد.  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*الديب لأحمد موسى: «سيب اللي يهبهبوا يهبهبوا» *

*منذ 1 ساعة |                                  كتب:                                                                            نيفين العيادي, محمد كساب * 


*





                                              فريد الديب متحدثا للمصري اليومتفاصيل الساعات الحرجة في حياة الرئيس مبارك                                   تصوير  :                         حافظ دياب * 
*قال  فريد الديب، محامي الرئيس الأسبق، محمد حسني مبارك، إن قرار المحكمة ببراءة  المتهمين يعكس الجهد الكبير الذي بذلته قبل النطق بالحكم.*
*وأضاف «الديب»، في مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي أحمد موسى،  على قناة «صدى البلد»: «سيب اللي يهبهبوا يهبهبوا»، في إشارة للمعترضين على  القرار.*
*وتهكم الديب من مداخلة موسى، بقوله «بتكلمني ليه مش أنا جيلك بالليل».*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*عقب انتهاء المستشار محمود كامل الرشيدي، قاضي محكمة القرن، من تلاوة  الحكم ببراءة الرئيس المصري الأسبق حسني مبارك ونجليه ومعاونيه، سادت حالة  من الفرح والتصفيق داخل قفص اتهام وقاعة المحكمة، وقام المتهمون وأنصارهم  بترديد جملة "يحيا العدل"، وهتفوا بهتافات مؤيدة للقضاء المصري الذي وصفوه  بالشامخ العادل.*
*وروى كريم حسين، أحد الحاضرين للجلسة لـ"العربية.نت": "ما دار داخل قفص  الاتهام بين المتهمين وبعضهم، وما دار بين مبارك ونجليه خلال الدقائق التي  تلا فيها القاضي الحكم، وما أعقبها، حيث قال إن العادلي ومعاونيه تساقطت  دموعهم عقب الحكم ببراءتهم، وتوجهوا بأكفهم شكرا للسماء، كما تساقطت دموع  اللواء أحمد رمزي، مساعد الوزير للأمن المركزي، وتأثر إسماعيل الشاعر، مدير  أمن القاهرة، الذي كان يردد الحمد لله.*
*وأضاف أن العادلي كان متماسكا وابتسم لمعاونيه قبل النطق بالحكم وبعد  الحصول على البراءة، وانتهاء القاضي من تلاوة الحكم، سادت الفرحة بينهم،  حيث تبادلوا الأحضان والقبلات ابتهاجا، كما انزوى اللواء أحمد رمزي بعيدا  في القفص، حيث غلبته دموعه وذهب إليه زميله اللواء أسامة المراسي ليحتضنه  بشدة ويخفف عنه، بينما وجه اللواء إسماعيل الشاعر حديثه لزملائه في القفص  وضباط الشرطة خارجه، قائلا لهم إن الحكم رد الاعتبار له وللوزير ولجهاز  الشرطة بأكمله.*
*وداخل قفص مبارك قال كريم إن مبارك ظل رافعا يديه فور أن نطق القاضي  اسمه ولم يخفضها إلا بعد أن نبهه ابنه علاء بذلك، وفور صدور الحكم ببراءته  ونجليه رفع يديه مرة أخرى، محييا أنصاره، كما قام نجلاه علاء وجمال بتقبيل  رأسه، ورددا كلمات "الحمد لله كثيرا"، كما كان جمال يكتب في ورقة صغيرة كل  الأحكام التي تلاها القاضي.*
*وخارج القفص، هتف فريد الديب، محامي مبارك، بهتافات محييا القاضي وهيئة  المحكمة، كما تبادل الأحضان والقبلات مع زملائه أعضاء هيئة الدفاع عن حبيب  العادلي ومعاونيه الذين رددوا جميعا "يحيا العدل".*
*وقام أحد رجال الشرطة برتبة عميد بإعطاء التحية العسكرية للواء حبيب  العادلي فور خروجه من الجلسة، فيما هتف عدد من أنصار مبارك" بنحبك يا ريس  البريء أهو"، ورددوا هتافات معادية للإخوان، ثم توجهوا إلى مستشفى المعادي  العسكري لمرافقة مبارك والاحتفال ببراءته هناك.*
*ومن ناحية أخرى وفي أول رد فعل له على الحكم ببراءته بعد حكم المحكمة  بانقضاء الدعوة الجنائية ضده قال رجل الأعمال حسين سالم في مداخلة له من  إسبانيا مع الإعلامية لميس الحديدي ببرنامج "هنا العاصمة" على قناة cbc  المصرية "تحيا مصر"، وعندما حاولت الحديدي سؤاله حول وجود مفاوضات مع  الدولة لتسوية أوضاعه والعودة إلى الوطن اكتفى أيضا بترديد "تحيا مصر" أكثر  من مرة.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*داليا زيادة الناشطة الحقوقية:نطالب القضاء المصري باستمرار التحقيق في قضية قتل المتظاهرين *


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*عبد الرحمن بعد براءته:
 السيسي أجهض مخطط الإخوان
وبديع وعاكف ومرسي كانوا يقبلون الأيادي بأمن الدولة
**مدحت عاصم *
*قال اللواء حسن عبد الرحمن، رئيس جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة السابق، أن جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين استغلوا شباب 25 يناير، والذين كانوا ينادون بالسلمية في  مظاهراتهم وكانت لهم مطالب مشروعة ولكن الإخوان استغلوا ذلك لتحقيق  مصالحهم. 
وأكد في حوار مع الإعلامي أحمد موسى في "قناة صدى البلد"أن الشعب  المصري نجح في إسقاط مؤامرة الإخوان في ثورة 30 يونيو وأن الرئيس السيسى  أجهض محاولة الجماعة لتدمير مصر. 
وأضاف أنه حتى الآن يوجد تنظيم دولى يسعى لإسقاط أركان الدولة بما يحدث من تفجيرات وأعمال إرهابية. 
وأكد أن قيادات وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان" مرسى، وعاكف، وبديع" كانوا يقبلون الأيادي في جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة. *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*النائب العام المساعد المستشار هشام سمير: #النيابة_العامة تدرس الطعن على الحكم الصادر ببراءة الرئيس الأسبق حسني مبارك ونجليه وحبيب العادلي*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*رئيس مجلس الدولة الأسبق: الحكم على مبارك والعادلي قابل للطعن*​


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*أهالي شهداء الثورة بالإسكندرية
 حكم "محكمة القرن" صادم وسنلجأ للمحاكم الدولية
**الإسكندرية - محمد عبد الغني
**أثار الحكم الصادر اليوم السبت من محكمة جنايات القاهرة ببراءة الرئيس  الأسبق محمد حسني مبارك ونجليه ووزير داخليته و6 من مساعديه ورجل الأعمال  الهارب حسين سالم، في القضية المعروفة إعلاميا بقضية القرن، حالة من الحزن  والغضب لدى أهالي شهداء الثورة بالإسكندرية والذين وصفوا الحكم بالصادم  وأكدوا أنهم سيلجأون لرفع دعاوى في المحاكم الدولية للقصاص لأبنائهم. 
وقال والد الشهيد محمد رمضان، المتحدث بإسم أسر شهداء الثورة  بالإسكندرية، إنه لم يتفاجئ اليوم، بعد صدور الحكم على مبارك ووزير داخليته  حبيب العادلي اليوم، مؤكدًا أنه كان متوقعاً، حيث كان يتم التمهيد لها  خلال الفترة الماضية، ومضيفًا: ما دام الضباط قد حصلوا على براءات فهل  سيسجن مبارك والعادلي وقيادات الداخلية؟  
وأضاف:" رأينا جميعاً فرحة أنصار مبارك في قاعة المحكمة عقب النطق  بالحكم، وكأن لا ثورة قامت ولا شهداء ماتوا والجميع يعلم من هم قاتلوهم.  
وأشار رمضان إلى أنه لجنة تقصي الحقائق التي كان هو أحد أعضائها قدمت  للنيابة العامة مئات الأدلة والمستندات ومقاطع الفيديو التي تؤكد وتثبت  تورط مبارك والعادلي ورموز نظامه في قتل المتظاهرين، مضيفاً: ما دام القضاء  المصري لم ينصفنا سنضطر أن نرفع دعوى قضائية في محكمة العدل الدولية بهدف  القصاص لأبنائنا.  
وقالت والدة الشهيد بلال ثابت"، الذي قتل في أحداث 28 يناير عام 2011  بالإسكندرية، لقد تحطمت قلوبنا اليوم بمجرد سماع الحكم وكأني قد أسمع خبر  استشهاد نجلي للمرة الأولى مضيفة:" كان لدي أمل كبير في القضاء في أن يقتص  لأبني وباقي الشهداء، ولا أعرف لمن ألجأ اليوم لأخذ حق أبني الشهيد.  
وأضاف:" لو لم يكن مبارك ومعاونه ونظامه وداخليته هم من قتل ابني فمن  الذي قتله إذن؟، ولماذا لم يقدم للمحاكمة؟، مضيفة:" لا أملك الآن سوى أن  أقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل، ومستنية حق ابني في الآخرة.  
من جانبه، أكد والد الشهيد محمد عادل، والذي استشهد خلال أحداث 28  يناير بالإسكندرية،:" لقد قررت اليوم فقط وعقب النطق بالحكم ببراءة مبارك  ورموز نظامه من دماء الشهداء، أن ألجأ بالاتفاق مع باقي أهالي الشهداء،  لعرض القضية أمام المحاكم الدولية بعد انتهاء مدة 60 يومًا المتمثلة في  فترة النقض على الحكم.  
كانت محكمة جنايات القاهرة، قد قضت اليوم السبت، ببراءة وزير الداخلية  الأسبق حبيب العادلي ومساعديه، من الاتهامات الموجهة إليهم بـ”التحريض على  قتل المتظاهرين”، إبان ثورة يناير 2011. *​


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*قولناها زمان للمستبد الحرية جايه لابد*​


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]يا أخوااانا ....المفاجأة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن مبارك أصلا لم يُقدم كـ ( متهم ) فى قتل المتظاهرين ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النيااااابة العامة لم تقدم مبارك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كـ ( متهم ) فى قضية قتل المتظاهريييييييييين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى أحنا قعدنا تلات سنين نهررررررى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنقرا غلط وبنعلق غلط ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وكل اللى طالعين فى الفضائيات دول ...مش عايز أقووول ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الإعلام اللى كان جاهل ؟؟ ....وألا كانوا بيعمونا ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب فريد الديب مقالهاش ولا مرة لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​:t9:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]هفتح موضوع لشرح الحيثيات بعد ما أكمل قرايتها باستموخوخ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى قريته كدة مبدئيأً ....حيثيات جديرة بأنها تدرس فى كليات الحقوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مفاجآآآت فى قضية الغاز ...علق عليها بقوله ( عصف تام مدو ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقرير نااااااسف للقضية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الصعب جدا جدا ...قبول أى طعن عليها 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هرجع ان شاء الله بموضوع منفصل[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]علشان اللى عايز يسأل أو يستفسر ياخد راحته 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا أخوااانا ....المفاجأة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن مبارك أصلا لم يُقدم كـ ( متهم ) فى قتل المتظاهرين ..!!!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]النيااااابة العامة لم تقدم مبارك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كـ ( متهم ) فى قضية قتل المتظاهريييييييييين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أحنا قعدنا تلات سنين نهررررررى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنقرا غلط وبنعلق غلط ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وكل اللى طالعين فى الفضائيات دول ...مش عايز أقووول ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الإعلام اللى كان جاهل ؟؟ ....وألا كانوا بيعمونا ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب فريد الديب مقالهاش ولا مرة لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​:t9:​[/FONT]


افهم دى يا عوبد
امال كان محبوس لية احتياطيا
عشان على ذمة قضايا اخرى ولا اية
يعنى  لولا القضايا الفنكوش دى بتاعت الغاز  والهدايا كان يبقى برة من اوا يوم
يعنى القواضى دى اتظبطت عشان الشكل يبقى مقبول فى الوقت دة ولا اية[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هفتح موضوع لشرح الحيثيات بعد ما أكمل قرايتها باستموخوخ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى قريته كدة مبدئيأً ....حيثيات جديرة بأنها تدرس فى كليات الحقوق*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مفاجآآآت فى قضية الغاز ...علق عليها بقوله ( عصف تام مدو ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقرير نااااااسف للقضية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الصعب جدا جدا ...قبول أى طعن عليها
> [/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...


مخمخ يا عوبد
سؤال بقى على الماشى
لما دول كلهم براءة
مين الجانى
الناس دى ماتت لوحدها
يعنى ملف القضية مش ينفع يتقفل لانة لازم يبقى فية متهم ولا اية يا عوبد[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (29 نوفمبر 2014)

امممممممم الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللة انا اتحذفت ليا مشاركات ولا اية:t9:
دة حتى اللى اتحذفوا هما اللى واخد عليهم تقيم


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا أخوااانا ....المفاجأة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن مبارك أصلا لم يُقدم كـ ( متهم ) فى قتل المتظاهرين ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النيااااابة العامة لم تقدم مبارك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كـ ( متهم ) فى قضية قتل المتظاهريييييييييين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أحنا قعدنا تلات سنين نهررررررى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنقرا غلط وبنعلق غلط ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وكل اللى طالعين فى الفضائيات دول ...مش عايز أقووول ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الإعلام اللى كان جاهل ؟؟ ....وألا كانوا بيعمونا ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب فريد الديب مقالهاش ولا مرة لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​:t9:​[/FONT]


*ما هى هذه الجنايه الموجوده تانى صفحة فى حيثيات الحكم والمرفق صورة منه فى الموضوع ؟
" الجناية رقم    3642  لسنة   2011  قصر النيل
اولا : جنايه الاشتراك بالاتفاق بين رئيس الجمهوريه الاسبق ووزير داخليته للقتل العمد مع سبق الاصرار والمقترن
1 - محمد حسنى السيد مبارك "
براءة 
*​


----------



## بحر الحب (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هفتح موضوع لشرح الحيثيات بعد ما أكمل قرايتها باستموخوخ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى قريته كدة مبدئيأً ....حيثيات جديرة بأنها تدرس فى كليات الحقوق*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مفاجآآآت فى قضية الغاز ...علق عليها بقوله ( عصف تام مدو ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقرير نااااااسف للقضية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الصعب جدا جدا ...قبول أى طعن عليها
> [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> ...



*منتظر سيادتكم لأن عندى اسئلة *[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *ما هى هذه الجنايه الموجوده تانى صفحة فى حيثيات الحكم والمرفق صورة منه فى الموضوع ؟
> " الجناية رقم    3642  لسنة   2011  قصر النيل
> اولا : جنايه الاشتراك بالاتفاق بين رئيس الجمهوريه الاسبق ووزير داخليته للقتل العمد مع سبق الاصرار والمقترن
> 1 - محمد حسنى السيد مبارك "
> ...


*لآ مش براءة - عدم جواز نظر الدعوى 
عدم جواز نظر الدعوى بيبقى له أسباب متعددة 
لكن السبب هنا هو ( ألا وجه لأقامة الدعوى ) يعنى النيابة العامة لم توجه اليه أتهام 
(*) فيلات شرم الشيخ - أنقضاء الدعوى الجنائية
(*) الغاز - براءءءءءة 

اللغز اللى هنا فى 3642 لسنة 2011
هو ضم الأتهامات دى كلها مع بعض فى قضية واحدة !!!
بصراحة انا معرفش ومش فاهمها نهائى وباسأل فيها حاليا 


*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بحر الحب قال:


> *منتظر سيادتكم لأن عندى اسئلة *


*عيونى ليك ...بس محتاج شوية وقت على الأقل يومين تقريبا 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 نوفمبر 2014)

منكم  لله ده ايديكم معلمه بالدم فى كل محافظات مصر شهداء كنيستى راح حقهم؟؟؟ حق  اخواتنا المسلمين الشهداء ضاع؟؟؟؟انتهى؟؟؟؟ نقول ربنا موجود و عداله السماء  موجوده
وعموما الافلام  والمسرحيات المصرية دائما  تكون نهايتها جميلة    عادي  يعني لازم نتقبل الفكره​


----------



## grges monir (30 نوفمبر 2014)

هى 30 /6 كانت ثورة ضد الفاشية الدينية متمثلة فى الاخوان
ام ثورة ضد الشباب اللذين اردوا بمصر ان تتحرر من الفساد ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بحر الحب (30 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عيونى ليك ...بس محتاج شوية وقت على الأقل يومين تقريبا
> :flowers::flowers::flowers:
> *​


*فى انتظار سيادتكم*


----------

